# How to stop delay at boot while system waits for enp1s0

## unfmachine

Hello , 

Now that have wifi set up thanks to the wonderful people here at the forums, I was wondering how to stop the boot cycle from pausing at the following snippet while , i imagine, it looks for an ethernet connection. 

```

 * Bringing up interface enp1s0

 *   Caching network module dependencies

need dbus

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

enp1s0: waiting for carrier <---- this part takes a long time

timed out

dhcpcd exited

 [ !! ]

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.enp1s0 failed to start

```

I don't want to disable ethernet at boot entirely since there will most likely be a time in the future where I'll have to use it. But, i would like to find a way to speed up the boot process and somehow tell the system that if it doesn't find the ethernet connected to move along a bit faster and not "wait for carrier". 

Also, am I correct that the following error is ok to disregard or is there some fix for it?

```

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp2s0 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlp2s0 has started, but is inactive

```

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

unfmachine,

You can tell enp1s0 not to start automatically or you can set a dhcpcd timeout.

How you do either depends on how you start networking.

If wlp2s0 is working, you con disregard the 

```
* WARNING: net.wlp2s0 has started, but is inactive 
```

That's what happens to me.

----------

## unfmachine

Thanks!

----------

## khayyam

 *unfmachine wrote:*   

> I don't want to disable ethernet at boot entirely since there will most likely be a time in the future where I'll have to use it. But, i would like to find a way to speed up the boot process and somehow tell the system that if it doesn't find the ethernet connected to move along a bit faster and not "wait for carrier".

 

unfmachine ... there are various methods to deal with such situations, the primary one being the use of a package such as sys-apps/ifplugd or sys-apps/netplug (these can be configured, via /etc/conf.d/net, to inform netifrc how it should manage 'plug' devices). See the section "Cable in/out detection" in /usr/share/doc/netifrc-*/net.example.bz2 for more details about 'plug'.

 *unfmachine wrote:*   

> Also, am I correct that the following error is ok to disregard or is there some fix for it?
> 
> ```
> * WARNING: net.wlp2s0 has started, but is inactive
> ```
> ...

 

It is just a 'warning' (which should perhaps be more accurately provided as 'info'), and is perfectly normal.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## UberLord

Another solution would be to add dhcpcd directly to a runlevel and avoid the net.* junk.

See my sig.

----------

